# شهيد الأسكندرية الشماس جورج فتحى كهربوة يسلك



## مونيكا 57 (9 أكتوبر 2009)

كتبها شريف رمزي المحامي - الأقباط الأحرار الأربعاء, 07 أكتوبر 2009 04:09 


*الأقباط يزُفون شهيداً جديداً إلى السماء... الشماس "جورج فتحى".. ربطوه بالحبال وكهربوه بسلك (المكواه) حتى احترقت أمعاؤه.
حادث بشع شهدته منطقة غُربال بمحرم بك - الإسكندرية- بعد ظُهر أمس الثلاثاء 6 اكتوبر فى حدود الساعة الثالثة عَصراً.. 
حيث قُتل الشماس "جورج فتحى شفيق اندراوس" (ويعمل بمستشفى شمس البر التابعة لجمعية السيدات القبطية) بطريقة وحشية يُندى لها الجبين.. 








مَسرح الأحداث:

والد الضحية جالساً بصحبة أخرين على (قهوة) تَقع على بُعد أمتار قليلة من منزله رقم 86 شارع محسن باشا بمنطقة غُربال، ويلفت نظره خروج شخصين (مُلتحيين) من الباب الرئيسي للمنزل، لكنه لم يُعر الأمر أهمية لعِلمه بوجود سُكان مُسلمين بالمنزل..
لحظات وينتبه (الأب) على أصوات استغاثة من الجيران لوجود رائحة احتراق قوية (شياط) تنبعث من الشقة التى يسكن فيها مع أبنه الأصغر (جورج) بمفردهما بعد وفاة الزوجة (والدة جورج) قبل فترة ليست ببعيدة، فيهرول الأب وصُحبته نحو الشقة ليُفاجأ بأبنه "جورج فتحى شفيق اندراوس" البالغ من العُمر 29 عاماً، مَقتولاً، بعد أن قيده مجهولين بحبال ووضعوا سلك (مكواه كهربائية) مُتصل بالكهرباء فى بطنه حتى احترقت وظهرت أمعاؤه...

تم استدعاء الشُرطة ثم حضرت جهات التحقيق التى أنهت عملها فى حدود الساعة الثامنة مساءاً، بتحرير المَحضر رقم 12506/ 2009 إدارى محرم بك، وأمرت بنقل الجُثمان إلى المَشرحة..

شهود العيان أكدوا على وجود أثار مقاومة من الضحية للجُناه، حيث عُثر بمكان الجريمة على بقاية مسبحة (سِبحة)، وجزء من جلبية أو قميص مُمزق (كوم)..

تسلم الأب جُثمان أبنه بعد ظُهر اليوم، وتم نقله إلى الكنيسة التى يَخدم بها -كنيسة الملاك ميخائيل بغربال- حيث اجريت له مراسم التجنيز الخاصة بالشمامسة، وزُف الجُثمان بالألحان الكنسية وسط حضور كثيف للأقباط من مناطق مُتفرقة بالإسكندرية، وبمُشاركة وكيل البطريركية (القُمص رويس مرقس) وعدد من أعضاء المجلس المِلى السَكندرى، وانطلق موكب الجنازة المَهيب إلى المدافن وسط حضور ملحوظ لأفراد من جهاز أمن الدولة والشرطة، ولايزال التواجد الأمنى بمنطقة الحدث حتى الساعة، وحالة من الهدوء المَشوب بالحُزن والحَذر تُخيم على منطقة الحادث والمناطق القريبة منها وسط ذهول الأقباط وهَلعهم، وترقبهم لما ستُسفر عنه التحقيقات، خاصة وانها ليست المرة الأولى التى تَشهد فيها منطقة مُحرم بك أحداثا من هذا النوع، دون رادع أمنى أو جزاء عادل للجُناه..

تحدثنا مع عادل (الأخ الأكبر للضحية) الذى لم تُسعفه حالته النفسية ليُفضى إلينا بتفاصيل أكثر، لكنه أكد صحة الرواية كما نقلتها إلينا مصادرنا..
القس فيلوباتير جميل -كاهن كنيسة العذراء ومار يوحنا بفيصل- عَبر للأقباط الأحرار عن صدمته حال إبلاغه بالخبر، حيث كانت تَربطه بالضحية علاقات ودية نشأت نتيجة لاهتمام (الشماس جورج) برُفات القديسين، ومُساعدته لأبونا فى الحصول على أجزاء من رُفات بعض القديسين حتى يتثنى لشعب كنيسة العذراء ومار يوحنا بفيصل التبرك منها فى كنيستهم..
وقال القس فيلوباتير جميل: هالنى بِشدة أن اسمع خبر انتقال شخص مثل جورج بهذه الطريقة المُروعة، فقد كان خادماً تقياً ومشهود له بالطيبة وحُسن الخُلق، ومُحباً للجميع...

الأقباط الأحرار كالعادة فى قلب الاحداث لموافاتكم بالتطورات
...​*


----------



## maged18 (9 أكتوبر 2009)

ربنا يرحمنا من الشيطان الذي يسمى نفسه الاسلام وهنشوف اجهزة الامن هتعمل ايه اكيد هتخلى النيابة تعقيده تحت مجهول عشان الحكاية تنام لان طبعا موضوع المختل عقليا انكشفت لكن لازم يعرفوا لو كانوا بيخبوا على الناس ربنا شايفهم وعارف هما بيعملوا ايه نفسي بس واحد مسلم في المنتدي يفتح حنكه هقولوا كده تقدر انا اعملك نفس اللي تعمل في الشهيد ده طبعا هتخاف اكررررررررررررررررها 
ربنا يرحم المسيحين من الشيطان الذي متخفي في زي اسمه الاسلام


----------



## tasoni queena (9 أكتوبر 2009)

الله يرحمه ويرحمنا جميعا

هو ده الاسلام​


----------



## yousteka (9 أكتوبر 2009)

ربنا يرحمنا بجد

وهنيئا للشهيد اكليله من الفادى وحياته الجديدة مع مخلصه​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (9 أكتوبر 2009)

*حرام دول مش بنى ادمين ابداااااا
دى وحشيه رهيبه
هو بقى شهيد وانتقل ليسوه هنيئا له
الانجيل قال ينبغى ان نتالم معه 
ربنا يعزى اهله ويصبر اباه واخوه​*


----------



## just member (9 أكتوبر 2009)

*صعب هيك عن جد
مبروك عليك السما يا الحيبيب جورج
مبروك عليك اكليل الشهادة



ربنا موجود

*​


----------



## SALVATION (9 أكتوبر 2009)

_رحمتك يارب_​


----------



## RINOS@JESUS (9 أكتوبر 2009)

بجد حاجه تحزن ان شاب يموت الموته دى بس اكيد فرحانين انه فى احضان المسيح ابونا الابدى لانه اكيد احن عليه من العالم اللى ملناش مكان فيه وربنا يرحمنا جميعا ونكون معاه فى احضان المسيح ونتمنى ان يشفع لنا عند المسيح ليقبلنا فى ملكوته


----------



## راشي (9 أكتوبر 2009)

*هنيئا لك في فردوس النعيم و المسيح يعزي ابوك واخوك يا اخويا جورج

اطلب عنا ايها الشهيد امام رب المجد كي يرفع عنا هذة الاتعاب ويقرر لنا سلامه*​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (10 أكتوبر 2009)

maged18 قال:


> ربنا يرحمنا من الشيطان الذي يسمى نفسه الاسلام وهنشوف اجهزة الامن هتعمل ايه اكيد هتخلى النيابة تعقيده تحت مجهول عشان الحكاية تنام لان طبعا موضوع المختل عقليا انكشفت لكن لازم يعرفوا لو كانوا بيخبوا على الناس ربنا شايفهم وعارف هما بيعملوا ايه نفسي بس واحد مسلم في المنتدي يفتح حنكه هقولوا كده تقدر انا اعملك نفس اللي تعمل في الشهيد ده طبعا هتخاف اكررررررررررررررررها
> ربنا يرحم المسيحين من الشيطان الذي متخفي في زي اسمه الاسلام




*ربنا يرحمنا​*





​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (10 أكتوبر 2009)

tasoni queena قال:


> الله يرحمه ويرحمنا جميعا
> 
> هو ده الاسلام​




*ربنا يرحمنا​*






​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (10 أكتوبر 2009)

yousteka قال:


> ربنا يرحمنا بجد
> 
> وهنيئا للشهيد اكليله من الفادى وحياته الجديدة مع مخلصه​




*أمييييييين
ربنا يرحمنا​*






​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (10 أكتوبر 2009)

كيريا قال:


> *حرام دول مش بنى ادمين ابداااااا
> دى وحشيه رهيبه
> هو بقى شهيد وانتقل ليسوه هنيئا له
> الانجيل قال ينبغى ان نتالم معه
> ربنا يعزى اهله ويصبر اباه واخوه​*




*ربنا يرحمنا​*






​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (10 أكتوبر 2009)

just member قال:


> *صعب هيك عن جد
> مبروك عليك السما يا الحيبيب جورج
> مبروك عليك اكليل الشهادة
> 
> ...



*ربنا يرحمنا​*






​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (10 أكتوبر 2009)

SALVATION قال:


> _رحمتك يارب_​



*قال رب المجد فى العالم سيكون لكم ضيق ولكن ثقوا أنا قد غلبت العالم​*





​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (10 أكتوبر 2009)

RINOS@JESUS قال:


> بجد حاجه تحزن ان شاب يموت الموته دى بس اكيد فرحانين انه فى احضان المسيح ابونا الابدى لانه اكيد احن عليه من العالم اللى ملناش مكان فيه وربنا يرحمنا جميعا ونكون معاه فى احضان المسيح ونتمنى ان يشفع لنا عند المسيح ليقبلنا فى ملكوته




*أمين  أمين​*





​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (10 أكتوبر 2009)

راشي قال:


> *هنيئا لك في فردوس النعيم و المسيح يعزي ابوك واخوك يا اخويا جورج
> 
> اطلب عنا ايها الشهيد امام رب المجد كي يرفع عنا هذة الاتعاب ويقرر لنا سلامه*​




*
أأأأأأأأأأأمين​*





​


----------



## جورج فايق (10 أكتوبر 2009)

لى النقمة انا الرب


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (10 أكتوبر 2009)

ربنا يرحمه ويرحمنا كلنا
شكرا ماريا للخبر​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (19 أكتوبر 2009)

جورج فايق قال:


> لى النقمة انا الرب




أأ*أأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأمين​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (19 أكتوبر 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> ربنا يرحمه ويرحمنا كلنا
> شكرا ماريا للخبر​





*أشكرك على المرور
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## Alsinner (21 أكتوبر 2009)

*الإضطهاد صليب لكن لازم نطال بحقوقنا 

*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (21 أكتوبر 2009)

Alsinner قال:


> *الإضطهاد صليب لكن لازم نطالب بحقوقنا
> 
> *




*أكيد لازم نطالب بحقوقنا​*


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (20 نوفمبر 2009)

دول مش بشر دول شياطين فى شكل بشر 
ربنا يرحمنا ويخلصنا منهم 
والف مبروك لعريس السما اذكرنا امام عرش النعمة


----------



## kalimooo (21 نوفمبر 2009)

الله يرحمه 

ويحمي شعبه


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 نوفمبر 2009)

ربنا ينيح روحه 
شكرا على الخبر ​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (22 نوفمبر 2009)

عاشقة البابا كيرلس قال:


> دول مش بشر دول شياطين فى شكل بشر
> ربنا يرحمنا ويخلصنا منهم
> والف مبروك لعريس السما اذكرنا امام عرش النعمة




*ربنا يرحمنا​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (22 نوفمبر 2009)

كليمو قال:


> الله يرحمه
> 
> ويحمي شعبه





*
أأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأمين​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (22 نوفمبر 2009)

KOKOMAN قال:


> ربنا ينيح روحه
> شكرا على الخبر ​




*
أأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأمين​*


----------



## king (22 نوفمبر 2009)

ربنا يتصرف سريعا ويمد ايدة عليهم


----------

